
IT community against political repressions in Russia - YohAsakura
TL;DR, please:<p>- press the &quot;star&quot;, if you are against political repressions in Russia: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;developers-against-repressions&#x2F;case-212<p>- upvote this post<p>- share the post with your colleagues<p>Thank you very much!<p>If you want to sign the letter (basically, it says that all political repressions in Russia must be stopped):<p>- add yourself to signed&#x2F;1.txt (the format is &quot;&lt;name&gt; | &lt;role&gt;, &lt;company&gt;&quot;, e.g. &quot;John Doe | Software Engineer, Google&quot;)<p>- OR create a file in the &quot;signed&quot; directory with any name (more complex - better) and put any number of people in the format described above<p>and send the corresponding pull-request.<p>------<p>This summer was crazy in Russia. Almost all (let&#x27;s say 95%) independent politicians were not allowed to participate in local elections for NO legal reason. That is why people were protesting a lot (in a non-violent way!). Several thousand protesters were detained for NO legal reason, and some of them (~10-20) are at risk of getting several-year sentences for nothing. There are software developers among them as well and one of them has already been sentenced for FOUR YEARS FOR REPEATEDLY TAKING PART IN THREE NON-VIOLENT DEMONSTRATIONS. Literally.<p>More reading:<p>- About protests in general: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rferl.org&#x2F;a&#x2F;how-a-local-vote-rocked-russia-moscow-election-caps-summer-of-discontent&#x2F;30150471.html<p>- Four years for nothing: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rferl.org&#x2F;a&#x2F;russian-sentenced-to-four-years-in-prison-for-repeatedly-taking-part-in-unsanctioned-protests&#x2F;30148730.html<p>- At risk of 3 years for nothing: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rferl.org&#x2F;a&#x2F;moscow-case-ustinovprominent-russians-protest-repression&#x2F;30171770.html
======
kleer001
When has something like this worked in the past?

